# Cashing Cheques without an account?



## Taf (4 Jan 2007)

Hi,
I recently did some work for a company in the North and was issued a cheque. Now I have a small problem, I work under a business name, I have registered the business with the CRO but thats all. The cheque was made out to the name of the company and crossed. I dont have a bank account in the companys name. How can I cash the cheque with the least amount of effort possible?
Thanks,
T


----------



## NHG (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cashing Cheques without an account!?*

Open a Company Bank A/C with the cheque - never heard of a company without a bank a/c.  How do you pay bills for the company?


----------



## Taf (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cashing Cheques without an account!?*

I set it up on the spur of the moment because I was offered work. But its as simple as that, just go to the bank and set the account up. Thanks


----------



## NHG (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cashing Cheques without an account!?*

I am sure you will need to bring some proof of being the owner/director of the company, so it would be worth a telephone call before you go, rather than having to do the trek a second time.

I don't work in a financial institute, so someone else may have other options available.


----------



## Bank Manager (4 Jan 2007)

Taf - you won't be able to cash a cheque payable to a company.  Same will have to be lodged to an account in the name of the company.

(I do work in a bank).

Regards,

BM


----------



## Joe1234 (4 Jan 2007)

Taf,

Do you have a limited company or are you just a sole trader who has registered a trading business name?  I think banks have different procedures for opening accounts, depending on which of the above you are.


----------



## Perplexed (6 Jan 2007)

Taf,
To open an a/c in a business name you will have to bring in the Certificate of Registration of the company as well as your id ( passport/drivers licence ) plus proof of address (utility bill )

There is no way you can cash a cheque made payable to a company.

It's a different a/c opening form for sole traders & Ltd companies, but quite similar in principal. If there are a no of Directors you need id etc & details for all + details of no of shares in the company plus Articles & Memo of Incorporation. Sole trader is a bit simpler - which I presume is what you are Taf.

Alternative is you can go back to the issuer of the cheque & get them to issue you a new one in your name. If you're not going to use the company a/c again, it might be easier.


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jan 2007)

Change your name by deed poll to match the registered business name.


----------



## Taf (8 Jan 2007)

Yeah, Im a sole trader, not a limited company. Thanks for all the advice and info. Its been very helpful.


----------

